# Long time no see/post. Update



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'm back, it's been a while. I just wanted to come by and give an update and I'm sure i'll be around to offer up some advice for everyone.

I ended up filing for D back in Nov and it finalized at the end of Nov, I put in to have the waiting period waived and it was approved. It's been pretty rough but I continue to wake up and make it through another day.

Things are getting better, slowly but surely. I woke up a few weeks ago and carried on with my normal everyday routine and felt kind of different, I realized that it was the first day in a long time that I hadn't wished that I didn't wake up. It felt pretty good, I mean things aren't great by any means, but they are getting better with time. My advice is to just keep pushing through, just keep living day by day because things start to get easier.

I miss what I had and I've lost a lot. My relationships with people aren't even the same anymore and never will be. I had a lot of people that turned their backs on me when I needed someone the most. I'm a young vet, I deployed and fought to defend our freedoms, the freedoms that we all take for granted. I joined to defend our country and it's people, especially my friends, family and loved ones and no one stood up to defend me when I needed it.

These are the kind of demons I fight with everyday. I'm going back through the VA hospital to get more help though, because I know I need it. I'm trying to better myself, for myself. I've laid off the drinking almost entirely because it only has made things worse for myself because I just end up becoming extremely depressed and beating myself up. If you're having/had infidelity problems (which I'm assuming you are or you wouldn't be here) or any kind of problems really, don't drink, I promise you it will only make your path darker than it already is.

I was dealing with analysis paralysis pretty bad, it got to the point that I couldn't even decide on what I was going to eat let alone decisions I wanted or needed to make. I found a way to combat that and it helped me out immensely, since most decisions are based off of either do or do not do I decided to start flipping a coin on things. For instance there were times where I thought to myself that it would be nice to go visit my sister or a friend after work and the reclusive side of me just wanted to go home so I'd flip to make the decision and I never fought or questioned the result. It sounds silly or even stupid, I know, but after a while of doing that it helped me towards making decisions on my own, which was a lot of progress for me. I still carry the coin in my pocket every day, its a good reminder for me.

If you have problems making decisions then you need to figure out something that will help to aid you in making decisions because nothing is going to happen if you don't/can't make decisions for yourself, you'll be stuck at a stand still.

That's all I have for now, feel free to read over my past posts and if you have any questions just hit me up. I hope to be able to help some of you through these hard trials that you are being faced with.

Also just wanted to send out a huge thanks to all of the people that helped me out during the hardest part of my life. If it wasn't for TAM I don't know where I would be today.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the up date, hopefully in days to come i still have a coin to put in my pocket.LOL

I'm glad your hanging in there and thanks again for your service to this great country.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Sad part of your story is you were left alone and you had to fend for yourself.

You missed your friends and wellwishers when you needed. Tough.

Good to know that you are doing better than earlier. Take care.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

the guy said:


> Thanks for the up date, hopefully in days to come i still have a coin to put in my pocket.LOL
> 
> I'm glad your hanging in there and thanks again for your service to this great country.


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

AngryandUsed said:


> Sad part of your story is you were left alone and you had to fend for yourself.
> 
> You missed your friends and wellwishers when you needed. Tough.
> 
> Good to know that you are doing better than earlier. Take care.


Yea, it was extremely tough and still can be sometimes. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

the guy said:


> Thanks for the up date...
> ...I'm glad your hanging in there and thanks again for your service to this great country.


Ditto to this!!


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Ditto to this!!


Thanks 2x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for your service. It sucks what you've had to go through but it will get better every day. Good luck friend.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I'll raise a beer to you....


Root beer that is!


----------

